# AFAW comparisions on the beach



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Finally had a chance to go fishing with little bro this week and try out the AFAW line of rods. I threw the Beach, Surf, and Universal (I have thrown the Big Beach in tourneys, but did not throw it while fishing).
The Beach is just to much rod for my age and physical condition, but cuz'n bill, who is my age loved it.
The Surf is an excellent beach rod that will perform with the best out there.
The Universal--absolutely the best rod I have ever picked up. Throwing with a 6500 mag elite and I can honestly say I have never thrown any rod that far. 
If you are one of the anal ones who have to know all the techno-babble about rod bending contact Tommy, I just know what feels right in my hands.
charlie


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What casting technique(s) where you using?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

mostly OTG
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was very cool to me, watching big brother work his way through the AFAW lineup. It was kinda like the 3 bears fairy tale.....

This one is too stiff..

This one is Ok....... but

This one is JUST RIGHT.... 

When he threw the Universal I could see him just light up. The cast was long and straight and looked effortless to me.

I've watched quite a few guys do this, and almost inevitably they reach "the" rod and just say,

WOW

I said it the first time I threw the 13' surf and again with the Beach and then again with the Big Beach back in April.

I know it sounds like a sales pitch, but I really love these rods. IMHO the hands down best fishing / casting rods that I've thrown.

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Hmmm...*



big brother said:


> The Beach is just to much rod for my age and physical condition


Got my eye on a Beach but I'm a beat up old man...

Whatcha think, Tommy???


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Compared to some of the other true 8nbait "heavers" (1509, Inferno-Fusion, Straight 8, purglass) out there the Beach is a pretty easy rod to handle/load. Compared to a Loomis 1448 or a Lami 1502 it is a little heavier and stiffer in the butt, but it is still pretty easy to load with the relatively soft tip.

Personally I just love it for 6-8nbait. It loads easy and has tons of power on tap. 

Is it the right rod for you Steve????

Come on down to Wilmington and let's see... 

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ok...*



Tommy said:


> Is it the right rod for you Steve????
> 
> Come on down to Wilmington and let's see...


Ya got any fish close by in the winter??? Might make a 3-4 day trip outta the deal. 

Love that Surf! It is so easy to throw...and easy on my beat up body. 

Steve


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Winter is better for casting here than fishing. Specks are around, drum would be a shot in the dark and I've never seen a migratory striper this far south.

But a day on the beach is never a bad thing....


----------

